# Tame Unbanded Pigeon - Plainfield IL



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is a very tame unbanded pigeon attempting to follow people into an office building. The bird is being fed and provided with water. A local rescuer is going to attempt to catch this bird tomorrow (assuming it is still there). If caught, this bird will need a home ASAP.

Please let me know if you can adopt this one if/when caught.

Bird is listed on 911 Pigeon Alert.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

aw i live in the chicago area. i'd love another pet!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This bird eventually "flew the coop" and moved on. Hopefully it safely found the way home.

Terry


----------

